# Kief and Butter



## MrVanker (Aug 25, 2010)

So, a guy that I work with sells some good shit. I bought about 2 grams of some nice bud (supposed to be a relative of Purple Haze), which gave me about half a tablespoon of kief in my grinder. So I want to see if I can work a deal with him... He gives me the weed at a discount, and I give him hash and or baked goods made with the kief.

Really, this stuff had a ton of trichs. So, does anybody know what is a good amount of kief to make butter with? I know people say that an 1/8 of weed is good, but considering that kief is just a bunch of trichs, you shouldn't need nearly as much... Am I right?


----------



## akgrown (Aug 25, 2010)

IMO and from personal experience I would reccomend no more than 1/8th or 3 grams of hashish to one half pund of butter or 1/4 oz of kief to one pund of butter. This would be for a strong medible recipe.


----------



## MrVanker (Aug 25, 2010)

I'm only doing this so that I can get cheap, or even free weed. So, I'm just thinking about making one pan of brownies at a time. Maybe one pan a week, or two a month. So by your advice, it'd be 1.5g kief, per stick of butter (max)...

I'm looking at brownie recipes (homemade, it's more fun!), and they mostly call for a whole stick. But I can half the recipes and such... I'm very familiar with baking as it is.

I guess that my other question would be, if I'm using kief, I shouldn't need to cook it for a long time, is that correct? If people cook bud for two to three hours (And sometimes longer), then I should only need to cook my kief for about 45 minutes at the most.

At the very least, I think that I might just make one or two brownies at a time (baked in ramicans) and give them as a gift to my friend. We work together at a restaurant, and he is one of the cooks. So he may like the gesture.


----------



## MrVanker (Aug 26, 2010)

Okay, I just made two peanut butter meringue cookies. My mom is on Atkins, so she got rid of all the carbs in the house, so I worked with what I had. I made the meringue, then I mixed in some sugar, then I mixed some of the meringue, and my kief with the peanut butter. Next, I put a spoonful of plain meringue on the cookie sheet and spread it out as a base. Then a spoon of peanut butter, then I covered the peanut butter with some blobs of blue meringue, and green meringue. Baked for 10 minutes, and done. The color didn't show as I had hoped, because the outside browned. But when they are bitten into, it will definitely show.

By the way, after I put them in the oven, I licked the spoon I used for the peanut butter. I didn't have much, maybe a teaspoon, and I'm riding a nice high. Seeing as I have two cookies, I have to figure out who to give the other one to... I'll also have to warn them that they are potent.


----------

